# Has anyone else had complications with their local registry?



## G.Mac. (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My mother has been in the process of acquiring Portuguese nationality through her grandparents (both from Porto) but we have had a number of complications from the Registry where her birth certificate is located in her hometown of Rio de Janeiro.

The immigration and citizenship authorities requested the "official" entries in the registry book for both her birth certificate and her father's birth certificate. We have a lawyer who was able to retrieve my grandfather's birth certificate in no time, but now it's been over 5 weeks and the registry office is REFUSING to supply my mother's birth certificate? Even though there has been a court order from a local judge in Rio.

Has anyone ever had this problem when going through their own process of acquiring nationality in their own country? Any help would be appreciated on this because it's been a real hassle for all of us and it's the final piece of the jigsaw for her to become Portuguese! Thanks in advance.


----------

